# Removing Juwel Internal Filter



## russchilds (11 Mar 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone taken off the Juwel Internal filter? I want to remove my Juwel internal filter but it's really well siliconed in place. I can't get a knife down to loosen the silicon. What’s the best way to remove it? I was getting angry with it last night and the caveman method might break the glass 
Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

I've heard of ppl removing them. Tho they seem to be older tanks where the silicon has weakened. I could only think of using a thin craft knife to cut the silicon? Would heating up the silicon points make any difference?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2011)

I did remove it a long time ago using a long cutter blade. I think there are 2 silicone points on either side, easily removed but you should consider cleaning the filter before removing if the aquarium is still in use. No need to heat it. 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Mar 2011)

Found this thread on another forum. Pretty much confirms what clonitza suggests.


----------



## russchilds (11 Mar 2011)

Thanks guys - very helpful  The tank is empty which should make this easier - cheers!!!


----------



## Tom (11 Mar 2011)

I used a normal kitchen knife on my 3 Juwel tanks


----------



## mlgt (11 Mar 2011)

I used a kitchen knife and then cleaned up the silicone after with a stanley blade.

Took 5 minutes and less of a clutter without it.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mar 2011)

A cleaver should do job in no time


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Mar 2011)

i used a needle and some strong nylon thread. there were 5 point of silicone at the back, and i used the needle to pass the thread around the blobs and then used the thread as a saw by pulling it back an forth through the silicone. i cleaned up the back glass with a stanley blade as well..


----------

